
Urgent request for help to build an app to reduce exposure risk to Covid-19 - linnaeus
https://co-epi.github.io/website/
======
linnaeus
Source Tweet:
[https://twitter.com/scottleibrand/status/1233918981473353729](https://twitter.com/scottleibrand/status/1233918981473353729)
(sharing for visibility)

